# Appearance IS important



## GaryHibbert (May 16, 2015)

As an old biker (bought my first Harley in 1965 and sold my last one in 2005) I can fully understand this dude's concern.

Gary













Biker.jpg



__ GaryHibbert
__ May 16, 2015


----------

